# R.I.P the poor snake had to be put to sleep it was the best thing for the snake.



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

R.I.P the poor snake had to be put to sleep it was the best thing for the snake.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

R.I.P snake


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Finch said:


> R.I.P snake


cheers: victory:


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear R.I.P: victory:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

howieherp said:


> Sorry to hear R.I.P: victory:


thanks: victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Really sorry to hear. R.I.P


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry for the loss.

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Really sorry to hear. R.I.P


thanks: victory:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

nc-duk-alike said:


> sorry for the loss.
> 
> r.i.p


thanks: victory:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Iliria said:


> r.i.p


 
thanks: victory:


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

macca 59 said:


> R.i.p


thanks


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a shame..


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

tilly790 said:


> Thats a shame..


yeah was well gutted


----------

